# Hymer B Type 2002 Bumper Colour Code



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Anybody know the Hymer Colour code for the plastic bumpers?
It's a metallic gun metal grey.
Apparently the mobile repair people need this code to match the paint.


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

I was told after a recent repair on my 2003 B634 that an equivalent was Volvo 357 and I read on another forum that Standox A9233 was also similar - haven't checked either yet though. A good auto paint supplier or even Halfords will have colour charts.

Alan


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Just received a reply from Hymer Germany. They say the code is, "RAL 7039".
I wonder if that will be meaningful to a UK paint shop.

Geoff.


----------

